
Becoming a Developer/Mom After a Five-Year Hiatus - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2020/04/18/mom-return-to-work/#.Xpr-j4zBg1g.hackernews
======
smoyer
When we first became parents, my wife was a stay-at-home mom ... it was our
priority to raise our kids. So back then when someone asked what I did, I'd
generally tell them "I'm a go-to-work dad". It's true that they'd often still
want to know what I did at work (and I'd tell them) but it was important to
indicate that work was a lower priority to me than my family.

So while the title of this article uses "Developer/Mom", I'd suggest that's
backwards (why would you bother having kids otherwise?). Just a suggestion
from "Dad/Developer".

~~~
MyHypatia
That's very thoughtful of you. One of the things I find frustrating is that
politicians will say, "being a mom is the most important job in the world."
But we know that it actually isn't valued as such, otherwise we would have
stay-at-home moms (and dads) as part of the political decision-making process,
and we would have policies that support families like affordable healthcare so
that the health of an entire family isn't dependent on the go-to-work person
not being subject to lay-off or benefits change.

